# Micro racing in East Tennessee



## Savardsq (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm looking for a place to race micro touring cars. Does anybody know where some racing is taking place around Northeast Tennessee. My hometown track went out of business and I wanna race!!! Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If You find out please post here so We know.


----------



## Savardsq (Jul 7, 2004)

ok...


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

What part of East Tennessee?
There was some Micro/18th scale racing in Kingsport TN (NE TN) at a hobby shop 
last year someone had reported on an old thread.

Have you contacted hobby shops in your area to ask them? 

RAFster
a former East Tennessee native resident


----------



## Savardsq (Jul 7, 2004)

That is the place that closed. The other hobbyshops around here are mainly into dirt racing or oval. I'm in the tri cities area.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hmmmm id say call your racing buddys and you guys all take your cars over to the place that has room to race um indoors and see if he is willing to accomade ya on a night


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Savardsq said:


> I'm looking for a place to race micro touring cars. Does anybody know where some racing is taking place around Northeast Tennessee. My hometown track went out of business and I wanna race!!! Thanks


I know what your refering to. TNT Hobby in Blountville. They went out of business last October. I used to race there too. I have found out a guy I raced with at BMS is opening a carpet track in Greeneville. I will be openning in 2 weeks. They are planning on running 1/10th scale oval cars . Do I know you Savardsq? My name is Henry. Here's a C& P from another forum.

*Carpet track in Greeneville, Tn* 
Hello All,

The address to the carpet track in Greeneville is 

1108 Snapps Ferry Rd 
Greeneville, TN 37745

More info and web site coming soon.

look for post here ( rctech.net) and on racebms.com's Track Talk

Thank You,
Dillon Roberts


----------



## Savardsq (Jul 7, 2004)

Henry, I sold all of my oval stuff. All that I have left is my micro. Are they planning on doing anything with the 1/18th scale stuff? 

J.J.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

J.J .......ok your the one that goes to St. Anne's. right ? Well Iam not sure if theyre goin to run 18th scale. It's Mike Rutherford that will doing the track aswell. I'm sure if there's enough people that show up with micro's they'll run races. I still have my Motek & X-ray M18. Let's just hope they'll make room for the small cars. See you at the track.

Henry E.


----------



## Team Low Budget (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Henry I was wondering if you had any data stored from the data recorder on a run at BMS you could put in excel or something for me? Kinda curious about amp draw during a run. If so give me a holler.

Are you going to race 1/10 on the carpet in Greenville? Should be a good track from the way Rutherford is talking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Team Low Budget said:


> Hey Henry I was wondering if you had any data stored from the data recorder on a run at BMS you could put in excel or something for me? Kinda curious about amp draw during a run. If so give me a holler.
> 
> Are you going to race 1/10 on the carpet in Greenville? Should be a good track from the way Rutherford is talking.


Yo ! Russ !!!! wassup ? Sorry, I lost all my data when my laptop was hit with a virus. I still got the data recorder, though. Yap...sure will race carpet at greenville. Do you know how big the track is going to be? Might try the ADX slider first then Hdrive. U got the new CW Aggressor yet ? It should be the ticket for carpet from what I have been hearing here & other forum. Tell Rutherford to post here info about the track. Is it going to be arcor type racing? I will need new batteries (3300). Ok, holla back bro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Savardsq said:


> Henry, I sold all of my oval stuff. All that I have left is my micro. Are they planning on doing anything with the 1/18th scale stuff?
> 
> J.J.


Sorry to hear that JJ. I heard that Griffin's in Bristol is thinking of putting a carpet track for 1/18th in their store.....maybe, I dont know if it will happen. They just finished an outdoor dirt track by Exit 5 in Bristol, VA close to Blevin's Tire.


----------



## THE A MAIN (Nov 23, 2004)

*1/18 hobby shop and track in middle Tn.*

Just wanted to let everyone know of our Hobby Shop and indoor ozite carpet oval/onroad track in the Nashville area of Tn. We specialize in 1/18th scale racing and offer a complete inventory of parts and supplies for the Mini-T, XRAY M18, and HPI RS4 micro, and the forthcoming Associated 18T (will be receiving 10 very shortly and have a waiting list started). And for the carpet racers, we have 1 of only 2 known tire truers that can true down the losi foams (we can custom cut your foams from the stock 55mm right down the the rim if you desire - we've found that about a 47mm cut is the fastest way around carpet and asphalt tracks). We race every Tues. & Sat nights starting at 7:00. Indoor pit tables w/elec are free. Practice is free anytime we are open. Hours are Mon, Wed, Thurs, Fri 10-6 Tues, Sat 10-11 
Sun closed. All hours are CST. If anyone needs directions and any other information, you can email us at [email protected] or call (615) 859-4100.
We are new to the forum and it looks really great. Looking forward to spending alot of time on it. Have a great day :wave:


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*I live in east Tn and I would love to find a track*

i can get a amb system if you have the ozite and a place to race HEATED LOL getting old and cant stand the cold.We had a awsome track in Knoxville ,wonder where James Is when we need him


----------

